# New to area



## mainefish (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm moving down to Pensacola for flight school from Maine, and I am curious about the best areas to fly fish. Not looking to spot burn anyone, but without a boat, is the best fishing along the beaches, or are there some spots in the rivers/estuaries that are foot accessible? Also, is an 8wt overkill? Appreciate all the help, and i look forward to seeing some of you out there come June!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't know the Pensacola area I'm E of there, but I think the 8wt is perfect.

Someone will surely help soon w/the rest of your Q!


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

First of all, mainefish, thanks for your service to our country. Some guys think athletes or musicians are the heros...but not me. It's you guys.

You'll love it down here w/o a boat. You can wade fish miles of crystal clear water with grass flats for trout and redfish. You can wade the beaches for pelagics like spanish mackeral, blues etc. You can site fish for pompano along the beach...there's almost no limit. Like anything else is weather-dependent but it's there.

Good luck and I'm sure others will have more detailed information. I actually live a little west of the area where you'll be fishing.


----------

